

Goat Invasion in GIMP - vgnet
http://gimpfoo.de/2012/04/17/goat-invasion-in-gimp/

======
chris_wot
Well this is new. Some developers inadvertently convert most of an app to an
entirely new way of doing things, and without knowing it make everything
backward compatible?

I think I can count on one hand the number of times I've heard of something
like this happening...

